
Show HN: a tool for measuring the resource utilization of a process over time - jgehrcke
https://github.com/jgehrcke/goeffel
======
jgehrcke
Hello,

Author here. Goeffel is meant to be simple and solid CLI tooling for measuring
the resource utilization of a process over time, for storing the resulting
time series data in an interoperable fashion on disk, and for a useful out-of-
the-box plotting experience.

I am looking for feedback before continuing development and would therefore
love for you to review the README and to maybe give it a try and leave some
critique and suggestions.

Thanks!

(this has so far been tested only on Linux with CPython 3.6, happy to add more
platform support based on demand)

